# What are the best job boards in Middle East?



## Jorge85 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi,

I want to know what are the best job boards to find chemical engineering, process engineering jobs and other related disciplines in that countries: UAE, Saudi Arabia, Oman, Kuwait, Qatar, Bahrain, Jordan, Yemen.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

Bayt
Gulftalent
Indeed


----------



## Jorge85 (Jul 15, 2015)

KhalidAbuDhabi said:


> Bayt
> Gulftalent
> Indeed


Thank you Khalid, despite I am having difficulties finding jobs for freshers/entry level definitely is worth giving a try.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Jorge85 said:


> I am having difficulties finding jobs for freshers/entry level .


Thats for two reasons;


The UAE tends to hire people with years of experience rather than those expecting to learn here.
The market is flat as a lot of the economy is downturning and have shed a lot of jobs due to the low oil price.

You dont say in what market you are looking for jobs ?


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

Jorge85 said:


> Thank you Khalid, despite I am having difficulties finding jobs for freshers/entry level definitely is worth giving a try.


If you have extra language point that would be a plus to try on Linkedin because i have many post by the recruiters need a particular language like french, Italian or spanish even in fresh/entry levels. Give it a try too. What kind of a job you are looking for BTW?


----------

